# Bunk slicks vs carpet



## rocksteady1 (Nov 1, 2020)

So i have a 12ft aluminum riveted mod V Hull. I have older carpet on the bunks now and it’s starting to wear down a bit. Should I replace it with bunk slicks from bass pro or go with carpet again? Which is better. Pros/Cons.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 1, 2020)

$4-6 length of vinyl gutter screwed to your bunks is BEST :mrgreen: !


----------



## rocksteady1 (Nov 3, 2020)

But to be sure, the plastic wont have any issues with an aluminum boat? I just bought the ones from bass pro. The set was 22 dollars. Figured it was worth it for me to not have to look for material, measure, and cut said material.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 3, 2020)

rocksteady1 said:


> But to be sure, the plastic wont have any issues with an aluminum boat?


Nope ...


----------



## InSaneFisherMan (Nov 5, 2020)

My Magic Tilt trailer came stock with Grey bunk slides (plastic) part number pp2220 & pp2222 end caps.

http://50.63.211.115/pp-keel-rolls-bunk-slides/item/449-grey-bunk-slides

Never had an issue with my 14' mirrorcraft semi v hull


----------



## MrGiggles (Nov 9, 2020)

I used the PVC gutters and wasn't all that crazy about them. The difference in loading/unloading wasn't all that significant on my rig, and went back to carpet.

I just dunk it a little deeper when unloading, and power load it up to the stop when loading. 

If you have a lot of shallow ramps or need to do a lot of winching, the plastic bunks may make a bigger difference.


----------



## overboard (Nov 9, 2020)

At one place I launch I can't even get the bunks in the water without backing the entire truck in the water. When I had carpeted bunks I really struggled to get the boat off the trailer, put bunk slicks on and made launching it a whole lot easier.
My 16' Tracker GRIZZLY is a lot heavier than a 12' Jon, but I would think that the bunk slicks would be of some benefit even on the smaller boat.


----------



## DaleH (Nov 9, 2020)

MrGiggles said:


> I used the PVC gutters and wasn't all that crazy about them. The difference in loading/unloading wasn't all that significant on my rig


I hear you there, but for those of us using/launching our boats *in saltwater* it makes the hull last significantly longer. 

Attached is a photo of a tin boat used/launched in saltwaters where it sat on carpeted bunks, where you can see where the PO never lifted the hull up off the bunks to even protect that part of the hull with anti-fouling paint, not that the paint alone would have prevented any corrosion. This hull was leaking through all the pitting and micro-pores in the hull *due to saltwater corrosion*, but only where it sat on the wet, salty carpet. 
......


----------

